# Stop hunter harassment/ columbia county/ linder mccurdy



## bagabuck (Dec 28, 2011)

The original news article about harassment 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From Rob Pavey in The Augusta Chronicle:

If you weren’t fond of hunters using public lands near your house, what would you do?

Honk car horns? Scream threats through an electronic bullhorn? Pepper the forest with gunfire?

That’s what two local hunters encountered on Linder McCurdy Road in separate incidents three weeks apart, according to the Columbia County Sheriff’s Office.

On Oct. 26, a hunter who had parked there to access Army Corps of Engineers land told deputies a fellow who drove by on a four-wheeler later blew a car horn repeatedly from a nearby residence, then fired up a bullhorn and began ranting about the costs of maintaining public lands.

Then gunshots rang out, followed by comments – over the bullhorn – such as, “You better move your truck, I just put four holes in it,” the report said.

The hunter called deputies, who questioned a man at the residence. The man acknowledged he talked on the bullhorn and “later did target shooting at a steel drum in his yard” but denied having any contact with the hunter. There were no bullet holes in the truck and no charges were filed.

In a second report filed Tuesday, a different hunter had a similar encounter. He told authorities he was hunting over a food plot on corps land below Thurmond Dam when a truck drove by on Linder McCurdy Road. A few minutes later, someone using an amplifier began yelling phrases such as “this is family property” and fired 25 to 30 rounds from a small caliber rifle.

The hunter “could hear the projectiles striking the treetops” and “left the area as fast as possible,” the report said.

Georgia has its own law against hunter harassment that makes perpetrators “civilly liable” for monetary damages that can be awarded to displaced hunters.

Both victims in these cases were advised of their legal options, and both men did the right thing in talking to authorities – and leaving the area.

It could have escalated into something much worse.

Source: http://chronicle.augusta.com/ 

Quote:
Originally Posted by bagabuck  
All affected notify dnr in writing! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

According to others on this forum, the corps has warned folks about this guy, the dnr has had about 5 complaints this year,the sheriffs dept. Has been called, and many including myself have had near misses from the indiscretionary shooting of these people........what's wrong with this story?? No happy ending?? I clearly understand that a property owner can shoot all he wants(safely) on his own land. I also understand that law enforcement (especially the dnr) has limited resources. When someone is shooting towards a public hunting area intentionally,recklessly,maliciuosly,and with utter disregard for the rights and interests of others, that someone is breaking the law! #1 ga hunter harassment law. #2reckless discharge of a firearm. #3 attempted murder #4 assualt with a deadly weapon


the sheriffs dept, dnr, the corps, the georgia state patrol, and the gbi should be on top of this. Something needs to be done before one of us legal hunters gets hit by this fools reckless gunfire. Take appropriate action now! Take appropriate action now! Take appropriate action now! I am a strong supporter of our second amendment right to bear arms. But with that right comes responsibility!! You can't continue to shoot up the woods because you think all the land is yours. The land is ours!--all of ours! Including you mr. Whomever! Respect others rights to these public lands. Stop shooting at us every time you see a vehicle or a hunter nearby.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## seabolt (Feb 23, 2012)

back


----------



## Fire Eater (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone need to tell this bum what happened to the guy in White County who was shooting at turkey hunters. DNR and USFS busted him.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone that slings bullets my way,and I can get a bead on you,your toast...


----------

